# DNA 200 Battery Cutoff



## VandaL (7/8/16)

I've been using a Wismec Reuleaux for around 9 months now and it happily drains the batteries down to 3.2-3.4v before giving the check battery error @ 130-150w. Overall battery life has been great.

I recently purchased a DNA 200 Lost Vape Triade, which I assume has the latest revision of the board and I am curious if they have set a new cutoff limit , if I run the exact same escribe settings on it as my Wismec, the mod starts showing check battery around 3.6-3.7v.

Both mods are running LG HG2s (non fakes ), Ive also tried using the HG2's from the wismec in the Triade with the same 3.6-3.7v error. The only thing I can think of is that the latest revisions of the board doesnt not allow the used to go below this voltage. If a few new DNA 200 owners could post the voltage their batteries are at I can confirm this. I really hope I don't have a defective board

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (7/8/16)

That's weird as you can manually set cutoff in escribe, I know with the lipo pack in mine I set the cutoff to 3.2 and it hits the mark every time !


----------



## Mac75 (7/8/16)

I think the chip is exactly the same. Are you using the same ecig file for your rolo on your triad? Is the battery csv file the same as the one you use on your rolo for the hg2s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VandaL (7/8/16)

Mac75 said:


> I think the chip is exactly the same. Are you using the same ecig file for your rolo on your triad? Is the battery csv file the same as the one you use on your rolo for the hg2s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes copied everything, today I set the cutoff on the Triade to 2.5v. Wonder if that will make a difference.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (7/8/16)

Should work now Bro. 
Also having problems with my dna going from 30% to 0%


----------

